# 1989 Max with a Bose stereo system...Must get rid of it!!



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey I'm new around here so I figured I'd start this off off by saying what's up to you all!

Ok down to business. I just bought a 89 Max with a Bose sound system in it. As it turns out, it's completely screwed. About the only thing that works is the front driver's side speaker. I want to replace the head unit and all 4 speakers, but I hear I have to completely re wire the whole stereo system because the Bose amps that are attatched to the speakers wont work with an aftermarket head unit. Also, if I'm going to use an aftermarket head unit with the Bose speakers and amps I would have to buy an adapter. I have searched but have found no such adapter. 

So, does anyone have suggestions for me. If it comes down to having to re-wire the whole system then I really dont mind doing it because I have heard working Bose sound systems and I must say they can't touch a nice aftermarket system IMO. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The adaptors are out there.. PAC makes one, and there are lots of other places that do as well. a decent one will cost you at least $60 though. that's a long way towards a new set of speakers, IMO.

you don't have to completely rewire the car, but I recommend it. if you don't feel like running wires through the doors (I'll admit it is a PITA), then you can just chop the ends off the connectors going into the Bose amps and put some spade lugs on them to connect to your aftermarket speakers..
I highly recommend running new wires though.. the hardest part is getting throught he front doors. the rear speakers are easy- just remove hte door kickplates along the floor, run the wires under the carpet there, around the back seat and then across the top of the rear deck once you've pulled the speakers out. (you have to pull the rear deck off to replace the speakers anyway).

that's about all there is to it.. not a big deal. adds about 1-2 hours to the total job.


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

Well if the Bose speakers were working in my case I would just eat the $60 for the adapter and put in my head unit. But, since only 1 speaker works and the rest sound like totally poo, I figured I would just put in after market speakers. Only thing is I'm not that great with wiring, I would either have to have my cuz do it for me or pay some shop to do it.

Just a question, does anyone happen to know when I can get replacement Bose speakers and amps for a decent price? If the price is too high then I'll just have to say screw it and start over with it.


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

You can look around on e-bay or maxima.org might have some in for sale area. If you're interested I have some 4in Kenwoods that could go in place of your stock ones.


----------



## NCF (Jan 17, 2005)

*Replacing Bose stereo system*



royson345 said:


> Hey I'm new around here so I figured I'd start this off off by saying what's up to you all!
> 
> Ok down to business. I just bought a 89 Max with a Bose sound system in it. As it turns out, it's completely screwed. About the only thing that works is the front driver's side speaker. I want to replace the head unit and all 4 speakers, but I hear I have to completely re wire the whole stereo system because the Bose amps that are attatched to the speakers wont work with an aftermarket head unit. Also, if I'm going to use an aftermarket head unit with the Bose speakers and amps I would have to buy an adapter. I have searched but have found no such adapter.
> 
> So, does anyone have suggestions for me. If it comes down to having to re-wire the whole system then I really dont mind doing it because I have heard working Bose sound systems and I must say they can't touch a nice aftermarket system IMO. Thanks for any help.


Hi - I have just had the same problem as you describe with the BOSE speakers in my 89 Maxima. In the end it is not worth trying to repair the BOSE amplifiers and/or speakers as it is very expensive. I paid for new wiring and installation of new CD/tuner and front and rear speakers and the sound is fabulous. It is a big re-wiring job and I did not want to risk doing it myself. Hope this helps.


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

About how much in total did you pay for it? The cd player and speaker installation I can do myself, but I don't know about the wiring.

Thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The wiring is simple. If you can get the trim panels off to replace the speakers, then you can do the wiring as well. 
Just purchase about 100 ft of decent speaker wire and you should have plenty to do the job.


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

How would I go about doing it though. Do I just do one speaker at a time and cut the old wires going to the wire harness and splice the new ones in?

Or do I have to start over completely with a new wire harness? I looked at the connectors for the Bose speakers and they have 4 wires. To my knowledge regular speakers only have 2. What's with the extra wires?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

dunno what the extra wires on the Bose are, but you've basically got it down.

the power and ground you're still going to get from the radio harness. then just run new wires to each speaker and into the dash, then connect them up. just leave the old Bose wiring there and unplug everything you don't use. very simple.


----------

